# Hannah the African Grey



## CPT BJ

Just thought id post a few pictures of my little madam, shes only around 5 months old but im completely smitten! Would love to see some pictures of your greys


----------



## Badgerroy

That's a stunning grey you have. Here a photo of my old parrot, not a grey but a blue fronted Amazon, I lost him last year to a huge stroke at the age of 47, I can't describe how big a hole he left or how much I miss him.


----------



## CPT BJ

What a beauty, sorry that you lost him!


----------



## CPT BJ

Had her first shower today, seemed to enjoy it  -


Sharing breakfast this morning 


She loves her playstand, such a spoilt baby!


----------



## CPT BJ

Don't even think about it missy! :')


----------



## CPT BJ

She can't eat her breakfast without making a massive mess :')


----------



## Badgerroy

A parrot can't do ANYTHING with out making a massive mess.


----------



## CPT BJ

Badgerroy said:


> A parrot can't do ANYTHING with out making a massive mess.


Thats true haha


----------



## CPT BJ

Keeping me company while i play on the Xbox Yesterday  -


Hmmm seed or greens? How about both!


----------



## Chrisxr2

Loving all the pics, would love a parrot one day.


----------



## CPT BJ

Enjoying some toast this morning  -


----------



## CPT BJ

Coming home to this one after work is the highlight of my day  -









Parrot toys? Nope.... The plastic lid off of some paper clips..... yes!! ***55357;***56834; #parrotproblems


----------



## CPT BJ

Few new pictures  -


----------



## CPT BJ

Someone enjoyed her shower this morning :')


----------



## CPT BJ

Someone likes her Bucket, loved watching her play with this, put treats and little toys inside for her to find, kept her busy for ages!









Enjoying the Sun yesterday -









She knows how to cool down


----------



## Marc lomas

I love my girl , she is in love with daddy but at 1 year old is coming comfortable with others in the home


----------



## Zincubus

Is this the same breed as Basin's ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Debbie1962

Zincubus said:


> Is this the same breed as Basin's ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think basin has a Senegal?

I have an African grey too. Amazingly clever birds.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Zincubus said:


> Is this the same breed as Basin's ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Debbie1962 said:


> I think basin has a Senegal?
> 
> I have an African grey too. Amazingly clever birds.


As above, his is a Senegal. We have one of each, plus Cockatiels, Celestial Parrotlets, Canaries and Budgies - so one very noisy and messy house!


----------

